# Canon 9500 MkII Printer for $199.00?



## crasher8 (Nov 16, 2012)

After all the rebates, it's 199 from B&H, I think I'd be insane to not get this as I cannot get calibrated to my only local lab as well as I'd like. I use Epson 3880's at school off and on with impeccable results but I don't always have access. 

Hmmmmmmmm….


----------



## weixing (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,


crasher8 said:


> After all the rebates, it's 199 from B&H, I think I'd be insane to not get this as I cannot get calibrated to my only local lab as well as I'd like. I use Epson 3880's at school off and on with impeccable results but I don't always have access.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm….


 Now most printer manufacturer don't sell printer, they sell ink... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah.. they could sell that for 1 dollar and still make money by you having to buy ink for it. If you already print your own pictures and already have a budget for ink then its a good deal. 

Ink Tanks:
- PGI-9 Matte Black
- PGI-9 Photo Black
- PGI-9 Cyan
- PGI-9 Magenta
- PGI-9 Yellow
- PGI-9 Photo Cyan
- PGI-9 Photo Magenta
- PGI-9 Red
- PGI-9 Green
- PGI-9 Gray"

At 16 dollars each or 120 for a "value pack" on amazon. Good luck with that.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 16, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> After all the rebates, it's 199 from B&H, I think I'd be insane to not get this as I cannot get calibrated to my only local lab as well as I'd like. I use Epson 3880's at school off and on with impeccable results but I don't always have access.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm….



I got one for that price, it's pretty decent for an 'entry' level large sized photo printer. From what I read before I bought it, the ink usage is reasonable. Not as bad a rip-off that normal cheapo consumer inkjet printers are. I've done probably 3 or 4 dozen 4x6's, a dozen or so 5x7's (both edge-to-edge), and a few 8x10's and still have quite a bit of ink left.


----------



## ECRoyce (Dec 6, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> I got one for that price, it's pretty decent for an 'entry' level large sized photo printer. From what I read before I bought it, the ink usage is reasonable. Not as bad a rip-off that normal cheapo consumer inkjet printers are. I've done probably 3 or 4 dozen 4x6's, a dozen or so 5x7's (both edge-to-edge), and a few 8x10's and still have quite a bit of ink left.


How much is 'quite a bit', 80% left in the tanks, 50%, 30?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 6, 2012)

ECRoyce said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one for that price, it's pretty decent for an 'entry' level large sized photo printer. From what I read before I bought it, the ink usage is reasonable. Not as bad a rip-off that normal cheapo consumer inkjet printers are. I've done probably 3 or 4 dozen 4x6's, a dozen or so 5x7's (both edge-to-edge), and a few 8x10's and still have quite a bit of ink left.
> ...



I'd have to look, >50% on average I'm pretty sure, likely more. I'll try and remember to check tonight when I get home.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 6, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> After all the rebates, it's 199 from B&H, I think I'd be insane to not get this as I cannot get calibrated to my only local lab as well as I'd like. I use Epson 3880's at school off and on with impeccable results but I don't always have access.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm….




They'd actually have to pay me to get into that game. I got one of those for free when I bought my 5DII and a few other things. Went right up on ebay without even opening the box.
Bummer about not getting things worked out with your local lab though. I've been doing ok with MPix and WHCC - an even the occasional quick Walmart print for what it is.
To me all this is still the biggest draw-back of digital photography. Ink-jet printouts are no real photographs in my book and they still lack in quality compared to my film prints from the 80s and early 90s before quality started to go south thanks to the scan-and-print approach that was adopted later.


----------

